# fin rot or fin nipping?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i got 4 rbps in a 55 gal 2 are about 4" and the other 2 are about 6" the big ones both have bite marks on thier tails anal fins and top fins....and the little ones are perfectly fine...how do i fix this is this finrot? and how do u tell the difference between the 2 heh


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres a pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

those are bite ..should grow back in a few weeks ..

Fin rot is a general term for necrotic loss of fin tissue, resulting in split or ragged fins. It is usually the edge of the fin that is attacked, although occasionally a hole may appear in the middle of the fin. The appearance of fin rot can vary between a distinct, semi-circular "bite" shape and a "shredded" effect.The edge of the lesion is usually opaque or whitish. In advanced cases there may be some reddening or inflammation. The main threat from this fish disease is, if left untreated fin rot can slowly eat away the entire fin along with the fin rays and start to invade the fish's body, leading to peduncle disease if the caudal (tail) fin is involved, or saddleback ulcer if the dorsal (top) fin is affected. Fin rot is a bacterial disease involving opportunistic bacteria such as Aeromonas, Pseudomonas or Flexibacter that abound in all aquatic environments.

-fishdoc..


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

how about this top fin...it looks like a tear?? still bite marks?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

to me it looks like a another bite...can you give me more detail...like how long has it been like that? did it just occur overnight?or its been like that for awhile?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

it happend overnite
i usually wake up when there is fighting but didnt tonight.....usually if i throw in a buncha feeders the fighting will stop heh the little ones get stupid and try to fight the big boys heh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> it happend overnite
> i usually wake up when there is fighting but didnt tonight.....usually if i throw in a buncha feeders the fighting will stop heh the little ones get stupid and try to fight the big boys heh


 it is a bite then...should grow back in a few weeks ..add some salt and just keep on eye on it for other infections...but all should be well







finrot takes time to devolope it doesn't appear in hours.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

oh ok sweet thanks for all the help im always worried about my guys =) they had this happen before but just one bite and it cleared up in about 2 days


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> oh ok sweet thanks for all the help im always worried about my guys =) they had this happen before but just one bite and it cleared up in about 2 days


 isent it great how quick they can heal


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i love it that way u dont have beat up fish all the time heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a picture of my Piraya with fin rott. The tail fin is discolored and separation of the fin doesnt look like its from a clean bite, but from falling off


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

how do u fix fin rot? just in case mine ever gets it i will know what to do....and does it heal on its own or do you have to get something to treat it with?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You use an antibiotic Like marcerin 2. Damn rhommy is that your new fish?
Fins will look like that from ich also. When damaged they dont grow back. And look all screwey like that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you please post these pics in this thread were you will also see a pic of fin rot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> You use an antibiotic Like marcerin 2. Damn rhommy is that your new fish?
> Fins will look like that from ich also. When damaged they dont grow back. And look all screwey like that.


Yeah its my newly added Piraya. Im absolutely sure its a finn rot with no ich involved. When I first received the Piraya, it had its full tail fin. It was stressed from shipping and started to spread closer to the body which eventually fell off in the process. Im using medication now and its actually beginning to heal back. I will keep posted and updates on its condition.



> can you please post these pics in this thread were you will also see a pic of fin rot


Innes.. Im 2 steps ahead of you man!!!


----------

